
Software Projects Fail: The Software Development Risk Landscape - bobm_kite9
https://github.com/risk-first/website/wiki/Risk-Landscape
======
bobm_kite9
This is a single page from Risk-First, introducing the idea that we can
categorise the risks we face on software projects.

What do you think?

Does our discipline lend itself to this kind of rigor, or are all our projects
unique software snowflakes?

~~~
em-bee
i think there are definitely categories of risk, and knowing these categories
is helpful. when can then analyse a software project in terms of which risks
are relevant, which have a contingency and which can simply be ignored. then
it's possible to focus on the risks that are actually serious and can be
addressed.

~~~
bobm_kite9
Are there any others that you find useful that aren't suggested here?

~~~
em-bee
i haven't read through each of the detailed pages, but just by looking at the
categories one that popped into my mind is _legal or regulatory risks_

what happens if laws or regulations change? for example rules that caused uber
to stop operating in certain cities. rules around health software, etc...

~~~
bobm_kite9
This is a really good point, and I need to cover this in a bit more depth,
probably as part of the Operational Risk page.

(After a bit of digging, it seems that Basel II puts Legal Risk in the
Operational Risk bucket, which is something I tend to agree with... will open
a ticket)

------
gameface
Is the financial crisis a good example here? A systemic failure of risk
management caused by a bonus scheme that rewarded bad behaviour and led banks
to over extend themselves. Seems like it was short-term rewards rather than
any failure in understanding the risks per se. Lots of people called it

